# Sticky  Complete ND Wildlife Organization List



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I setup a page for the complete list of all ND Wildlife orgs.

Get involved, you'll be glad you did.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ndclubs.php


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Update, 6/15/2014 Due to lack of tech skills I don't have them all listed quite right but this should get you in the ball park if you're looking to join a club near you.

American Foundation for Wildlife
PO Box 236
Bismarck
ND
Anamoose Wildlife Club Inc
860 23rd St NE
Drake
ND
Anamoose Wildlife Club Inc
4529 15th Ave NE
Rugby
ND
Audubon Dakota
118 N Broadway Suite 512
Fargo
ND
Audubon Society
118 Broadway, Suite 512
Fargo
ND
Badlands Conservation Alliance
801 N 10th St.
Bismarck
ND
58501
Barton Sportsmen's Club
119 3rd St. NE
Rugby
ND
Bismarck/Mandan Bird Club
1728 N 22nd St
Bismarck
ND
Bismarck-Mandan Reel and Rec
PO Box 2525
Bismarck
ND
58502
Bismarck-Mandan Rifle & Pistol Association
PO Box 682
Bismarck
ND
Bowman Haley Anglers Assoc
PO Box 584
Bowman
ND
58623
Buffalo Wildlife Club
PO Box 141
Buffalo
ND
Burke County Sportsmen Club
PO Box 123
Lignite
ND
Capitol City Gun Club
PO Box 7
Bismarck
ND
Central Dakota NAVHDA
909 West Ave B
Bismarck
ND
Cogswell Gun Club
471 4th St SW
Forman
ND
Coldwater Wildlife Club
6402 Hwy 11 SE
Ashley
ND
Dakota Fly Fishers
PO Box 32
Parshall
ND
Dakota Prairie Audobon
1514 Skyline Lane
Jamestown
ND
Dakota Prairie Wildlife Club
12668 57th St. NE
Fordville
ND
Dakota Resource Council
PO Box 1095
Dickinson
ND
Dakota Rifle and Pistol Club
PO Box 235
Cando
ND
Delta Waterfowl - Bismarck Chapter
533 Meadow Ln
Bismarck
ND
58504
Delta Waterfowl - Wilton Chapter
13231 34th St NW
Bismarck
ND
58503
Delta Waterfowl - Minot Chapter
1621 Main St S
Minot
ND
58701
Delta Waterfowl - Stanley Chapter
PO Box 456
Stanley
ND
58784
Delta Waterfowl - Grand Forks Chapter
206 Conklin Ave
Grand Forks
ND
58203
Delta Waterfowl - Fargo Chapter
430 19th Ave W Unit F
West Fargo
ND
58078
Regional Director
Delta Waterfowl
1312 Basin Ave.
Bismarck
ND
Douglas Sportsman Club
PO Box 12
Douglas
ND
State Chairman-Elect
Ducks Unlimited
6710 Deerwood Lane
Bismarck
ND
State Chairman
Ducks Unlimited
1303 15 1/2 Ave SW
Jamestown
ND
East Grand Forks Gun Club
2204 7th Ave N
Grand Forks
ND
Emmons Co. Wildlife Club
7965 3rd Ave SE
Linton
ND
Enderlin/Sheldon Wildlife Club
PO Box 121
Enderlin
ND
Finley Wildlife Club
PO Box 4171
Finley
ND
Fingal Wildlife Club
4006 133rd Ave SE
Tower City
Forks Rifle Club
PO Box 14842
Grand Forks
ND
Garrison Sportsmen's Club
PO Box 612
Garrison
ND
Grand Cities Bird Club
417 Terrace Dr
Grand Forks
ND
Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation
PO Box 5393
Grand Forks
ND
Grand Forks Gun Club
PO Box 13182
Grand Forks
ND
Great Plainers Trout & Salmon Club
PO Box 1972
Bismarck
ND
58502
Grenora Sportsmen Club
8675 County 7
Zahl
ND
Harris Baukol Sportsmen's Club
9588 103rd Ave NW
Noonan
ND
Head of the Red Trap Gun Club
2049 355 St
Breckenridge
ND
Hettinger Bird Club
P O Box 86
Hettinger
ND
Hiddenwood Wildlife Club
35300 Hwy 23
Makoti
ND
Isaak Walton League, Chap.1
PO Box 184
Rolla
ND
James River Sportsmen Club
PO Box 541
LaMoure
ND
Kindred Wildlife Club
16245 55 St. SE
Kindred
ND
Lake Region Sportsmen's Club
PO Box 241
Devils Lake
ND
Landowner/Sportsmen Council
8771 37th SE Unit 4
Jamestown
ND
Lincoln Sportsman's Club
115 Dutchess Dr.
Bismarck
Litchville Wildlife Club
601 1st Ave
Litchville
ND
Lure Em For Life
PO Box 547
Bismarck
ND
Maah Daah Hey Trail Association
PO Box 156
Bismarck
ND
Marion Wildlife Club
Box 100
Marion
ND
McKenzie County Wildlife Club
PO Box 644
Watford City
ND
Mid North Region NASTR
913 Main Ave
Oakes
Minot Area Youth Sportsman's Club
1116 43rd St. SE
Minot
ND
Minot Gun Club
PO Box 615
Minot
ND
Minot Rifle and Pistol Club
PO Box 1053
Minot
ND
58702
Minto Area Sportsmen's Klub
Minot
ND
Missouri Valley Shooting Sports
PO Box 254
Mandan
ND
Mule Deer Foundation
7710 Bridger
Bismarck
ND
Napoleon Wildlife Club
PO Box 203
Napoleon
ND
Nature Conservancy
1401 River Rd
Center
ND
ND Bowhunters Association
324 Saturn Dr.
Bismarck
ND
ND Fur Takers Assoc.
250 114th Ave SW
Killdeer
ND
ND Fur Hunters and Trappers Assoc.
PO Box 334
Butte
ND
ND Muzzleloaders Association
2425 Creekside Dr. N
Mandan
ND
ND Natural Resources Trust
1605 E Capitol Ave, Ste. 101
Bismarck
ND
58501
ND Shooting Sports
1102 Main Ave
Fargo
ND
58103
ND Sportfishing Congress Inc
621 Lakeview Dr.
Devils Lake
ND
ND State Trapshooting Assn.
8316 69th St NW
Stanley 
ND
North Dakota Sporting Spaniels
215 Laredo Dr.
Bismarck
ND
Northwest Gun Club
1825 Crest St
Williston
ND
Oliver County Gun Club
Box 1174
Center
ND
Pekin Rod & Gun Club
2950 Hwy. #1
Pekin
ND
Pembina County Sportsmen's Club
Pembina
ND
Pheasants Forever
903 Forest St
Lisbon
Pheasants Forever
901 Sims St.
Dickinson
Pheasants Forever
PO Box 144
Underwood
Pheasants Forever
1601 318th Ave NW
Wilton
Pheasants Forever
336 Rose Ln
Williston
Pheasants Forever
943 13th Ave SW
Valley City
Pheasants Forever
205 13th St. E.
Bottineau
Pheasants Forever
2613 Skyline Dr.
Minot
Pheasants Forever
6782 County Road 66
Kulm
Pheasants Forever
PO Box 8
Tioga
Pheasants Forever
1993 54th St. SE
Braddock
Pheasants Forever 
4606 Rebel Dr.
Bismarck
Pheasants Forever 
206 11th Ave N
Hettinger
Pheasants Forever 
487 102nd Ave SW
Dunn Center
Pheasants Forever 
PO Box 441
Hazen
Pheasants Forever 
PO Box 83
Havana
Pheasants Forever 
1104 14th Ave SW
Watford City
Pheasants Forever 
6361 Highway 20
Webster
Pheasants Forever 
PO Box 1253
Center
Pheasants Forever 
PO Box 313
Napoleon
Pheasants Forever 
PO Box 700
Beach
Pheasants Forever 
PO Box 203
Ashley
Pheasants Forever 
139 Main Street
Ellendale
Pheasants Forever 
10090 451st Ave. NW
East Grand Forks
Pheasants Forever 
1023 Sugar Dr.
Argusville
Red River Archers
PO Box 14043
Grand Forks
ND
Red River Area Sportsman Club
PO Box 1
Wahpeton
ND
Red River NAVHDA
45 Evergreen Cr.
West Fargo
Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation
1313 16th St SE
Mandan
ND
Rolette Wildlife Club
8477 40th Ave
Rolette
Rugby Gun Club
PO Box 153
Rugby
ND
Rutland Sportsmen Club
355 Main St. Suite 6
Forman
ND
Souris Valley Basin Longbeards
PO Box 122
Surrey
ND
58785
Souris Valley Bird Club
129 25th St SW
Minot
ND
58701
Souris Valley Bowmen
PO Box 1562
Minot
ND
Southeast Area Sportsmans Club
8984 144 Ave SE
Cayuga
ND
Southwest Anglers Association
PO Box 1473
Dickinson
ND
58601
Strasburg Wildlife Club
611 1st St N
Strasburg
ND
Stutsman County Wildlife
PO Box 796
Jamestown
Turtle Mountain Wildlife Club
RR 1 Box 119B
Dunseith
ND
Tuttle Wildlife Club
2246 26th St SE
Tuttle
ND
United Sportsmen
956 Antelope Dr
Hazen
ND
United Sportsmen
4874 Hwy 85
Williston
ND
United Sportsmen
7201 County Road 12W
Minot
ND
United Sportsmen
7545 Hwy 2
Devils Lake
ND
United Sportsmen
305 20th Ave NE
Jamestown
ND
United Sportsmen
1820 39th St S #216
Fargo
ND
United Sportsmen
8771 37th St SE #4
Jamestown
ND
United Sportsmen
704 Main St
Munich
ND
United Sportsmen
PO Box 712
Bismarck
ND
Wahpeton Head of Red Trap Club
2049 355th St
Breckenridge
West Dakota Waterfowlers
14002 Hwy 52 S
Sawyer
ND
58781
Wolford Wildllife Club
109 2nd Ave NE
Knox
ND
Zap Sportsmen's Club
6694 County 20
Zap
ND
Balta Wildlife Club Inc
210 Volga St.
Balta
ND
58313
Bis-Man Friends of NRA
PO Box 3041
Bismarck
ND
58502
Buffalo Lake Sportsmen's Club
PO Box 91
Esmond
ND
58332
Carson Wildlife Club
5875 60th St. SW
Carson
ND
58529
Cathay Gun Club
Bowdon
ND
Cavalier Co. Sportsmen's Club
911 9th St.
Langdon
ND
Central Dakota Sportsmen's Club
6480 Main St. E.
Carrington
ND
Central Morton Sportsman Club
401 Birch Ave.
New Salem
ND
Dakota Wildlife Trust
PO Box 907
Valley City
ND
Elm River Wildlife Club
PO Box 44
Hunter
ND
58048
Embden Wildlife Federation
Embden
ND
Fargo Area Sportsmen's Club
802 Kennedy Crt.N
Fargo
ND
F-M Muskies Inc
PO Box 2021
Fargo
ND
Fort Ransom Sportsmen Club
12246 Valley Road
Lisbon
Gackle Wildlife Club
5921 64th St. SE
Gackle
ND
Goose River Archery Club
Rt 2 Box 1A
Blanchard
ND
Hettinger Rod & Gun Club
311 13th St. S
Hettinger
ND
Hope Sportsmen
PO Box 33
Hope
ND
Kensal Wildlife Club
8525 2nd St. SE
Kensal
ND
Knife River Birding Society
PO Box 271
Hazen
ND
Lake Jesse Wildlife Club
209 Shipley Ave. W.
Binford
ND
PO Box 456
Devils Lake
ND
58301
Lehr Wildlife Club
PO Box 24
Lehr
ND
Ludden Sportsmen Club
204 Center St.
Ludden
ND
Maddock Wildlife and Rifle Club
5849 35th St NE
Oberon
ND
Medina Sportsmen Club
PO Box 423
Medina
ND
Mouse River Loop Pheasants Inc
4450 95th St NW
Mohall
ND
Nishu Bowman Archery Club
PO Box 509
Bismarck
ND
58502
North American Versatile Hunting Dog Assn
312 Augsburg
Bismarck
ND
North American Zander club
RR 1 Box 213
Jamestown
ND
Northwest Sportsmen
PO Box 127
Fortuna
ND
Ray Wildlife Club
PO Box 446
Ray
ND
Red Willow Wildlife Club
3686 147th Ave SE
Wheatland
ND
Renegade Rifleman Inc.
525 6th Ave NW
Valley City
ND
Richland County Pheasants Inc.
316 Second St S
Wahpeton
ND
Richland County Wildlife Club
16632 94-1/2 St. SE
Hankinson
ND
Scranton Rod & Gun Club Inc
PO Box 146
Scranton
ND
Shields-Selfrige Area Sportsmen Club
3500 78th St
Shields
ND
Tewaukon Rod & Gun Club
119 Main St
Geneseo
ND
58053
President
Tioga Area Sportsman Club
302 N Dean Ave
Tioga
ND
Turtle Lake Wildlife Club
1252 15th St NW
Turtle Lake
ND
Valley City Trap Club
3430 Oakes Dr.
Valley City
ND
58072
Velva Hunting and Fishing Club
PO Box 199
Velva
ND
Walsh County Gun Club
1490 Western Ave.
Grafton
ND
Wheatland Rod & Gun
Wheatland
ND
Berthold Sportsmen Club
PO Box 65
Berthold
ND
58718
Buffalo City Gun Club
1514 Island Park Dr
Jamestown
ND
Buffalo Valley Archers
1122 Expansion Dr
Hazen
ND
58545
Cass County Wildlife Club
Box 336
Casselton
ND
Dakota Birding
3212 115th Ave SE
Valley City
ND
F-M Walleyes Unlimited, Inc.
PO Box 1017
Moorhead
MN
56560
Four Corners Wildlife Club
15309 44th St. SE
Durbin
ND
58059
Hannaford Conservation and Wildlife Club
PO Box 54
Hannaford
ND
58448
Hebron Wildlife and Gun Club
504 E. St. N
Hebron
ND
Pembilier Wildlife Club
Box 521
Walhalla
ND
Rolling Plains Sportsmen's Club
Box 880
Stanley
Slope Area Rifle and Pistol Club
968 Shinagle Drive
Dickinson
ND
Friends of Sully's Hill
PO Box 286
Fort Totten
ND
58335
VCSU Fisheries & Wildlife Conservation Club
101 College St SW
Valley City
ND
58072
Rough Rider Archers
PO Box 1942
Dickinson
ND
Barnes County Wildlife Federation
PO Box 148
Valley City
ND
58072
Bottineau County Wildlife Club
401 Alexander St.
Bottineau
ND
ND **** Hunters Association
18100 22nd Ave SE
Menoken
ND
Missouri River **** Hunters Club
18100 22nd Ave SE
Menoken
ND
Lewis & Clark Wildlife Club
3130 Devon Dr.
Bismarck
ND
Badlands Bass Bandits
963 25th St. West
Dickinson
ND
Dakota Anglers
PO Box 1411
Jamestown
ND
Missouri Valley Fly Fishers Club
3513 Winnipeg Dr
Bismarck
ND
58503
Voices for Lake Oahe
PO Box 482
Linton
ND
58552


----------

